# Gothic Bow & Spartan 300 Sword Sale



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

*Our Handmade Exotic Gothic Bow & Spartan 300 Sword Are 10 % Off *

*Gothic Bow for $225 ! Spartan 300 Sword for $206 !*

*Click on the following link to see descriptions, pictures, and prices:*

traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page1.html

*Click the Following link to see Our Video Showing the Spartan 300 History, Demonstration of Our Sword, and Our “Making Of” the Sword in Our Shop. Great “300” fight scenes too!*

youtube.com/watch?v=JPElnKrLkBU










Thanks & See Ya in the Wild! Chris


----------



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

*Legolas Elvish Long-Knives Influenced by Lord of the Rings – Just Released ! – Handma*

*Legolas Elvish Long-Knives Influenced by Lord of the Rings – Just Released ! – Handmade in Our Shop *

These have just been added to our web site. Click the link below to see pictures, prices, and detailed descriptions:

traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page40.html 

*View Video of the Knives From Our YouTube Page – Shows Slicing Demonstration, Story of Legolas, Shop Footage, and more*

traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page43.html


----------

